# LA Presbytery Pleas



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 26, 2008)

Posted at Reformedmusings.
and GreenBaggins.


----------



## Reformed Musings (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks, Chris. That didn't take long.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh snap.


----------

